# Almond shaped lump in breast?



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

About 3-4 months ago I noticed a lump in my breast while it was very full. I kept touching it and it seemed like it went away because I couldn't feel it any more- or at least it wasn't as defined. Every time my breasts would become engorged I could actually feel it just by lightly running my hand over my breast. It is kind of almond shaped and totally painless. If I massage the area it becomes harder to feel, and it is pretty deep. I HOPE it is just a milk duct, but since there is no pain it worries me. It is on my right breast about an inch above my areola. I am only 23 so I *don't think* it is BC. Of course that is what I am worried about though. Help!

Amy


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd get it checked out if I were you! Its probably nothing, but.... you never know. A (childless) friend of mine has a lump like that that she has to get checked every 6 months. They said its called something in particular, not serious, but needs to be removed if it keeps growing. She has mamograms every 6 months and she is 38.


----------



## steph66 (Jul 7, 2005)

i wouuld definately get it checked out. it's better to know for sure and put your mind at ease. i've never had a clogged milk duct so i cant help you there. good luck!


----------



## artemis80 (Sep 8, 2006)

I would get it checked out for sure. But it does sound like it is probably a milk duct.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

I think you have good reason to hope that it is benign but at a minimum you really should have a physical exam by a Breast Health Specialist.
~Cath


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

It sounds to me like textbook clogged duct. I had one when I first starting nursing DS and my LC told me to stand under a hot shower and to press/massage the lump as firmly as I could tolerate to help it drain. It cleared right up. You should get it checked out, of course, but I would go to a LC to have it checked, as so many NPs and OBs are unfortunately not very savvy or well-trained when it comes to BFing. Since it's almond shaped and seems more pronounced when you're engorged, I'd say it's a clogged milk duct. I have a few ducts that become very firm and pronounced when full, then go back to normal after a big feeding--I think this is pretty common. Good Luck!


----------

